# My log



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

ok. so my idea is to since i love talking to everyone on here im and going to share with you guess how far awawy i am to getting my hedgie...... so i have a note book i am recording everything in like a checkbook...i guess....................... so as of today june 27, 2010, i have a $1.25. saved... the story behind this is i had $10.00 but i went to a fair and got my and my sister a five dollar neckcle and drinks and that was all $9.00...... and that how i will do it i guess.. lol this is gonna be funa dn yes i know i have to save for more then just the supplies my family and i already know what im getting into so they are trying to help me as much as possible....
and guess what.. icant mow the lawn because a rabbit broke it.. my mom still has to tell me the story but it is late and i am getting sick from the cat.... Good night.. although it will be day next time i read this. :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :lol: :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

You can do itttt 
Ask your friends to start a fund for you


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If it's taking you time to save up money just to buy the hedgehog, what are you going to do if/when hedgie gets sick and needs a vet visit which could amount to possibly hundreds of dollars? Not to burst your bubble but unless your parents are willing to help you financially with hedgehog ownership, I think you need to wait until you have a steady income of your own. We've seen way too many people jump into ownership when they have limited finances and then when the animal gets sick it suffers because the owner is broke and can't afford a vet.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Nancy said:


> If it's taking you time to save up money just to buy the hedgehog, what are you going to do if/when hedgie gets sick and needs a vet visit which could amount to possibly hundreds of dollars? Not to burst your bubble but unless your parents are willing to help you financially with hedgehog ownership, I think you need to wait until you have a steady income of your own. We've seen way too many people jump into ownership when they have limited finances and then when the animal gets sick it suffers because the owner is broke and can't afford a vet.


My mom is going to help me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

tali_luvs_hedgies said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > If it's taking you time to save up money just to buy the hedgehog, what are you going to do if/when hedgie gets sick and needs a vet visit which could amount to possibly hundreds of dollars? Not to burst your bubble but unless your parents are willing to help you financially with hedgehog ownership, I think you need to wait until you have a steady income of your own. We've seen way too many people jump into ownership when they have limited finances and then when the animal gets sick it suffers because the owner is broke and can't afford a vet.
> ...


That's great. Good luck.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

sorry if that sounded mean... that wasnt how it was gonna come out...


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

I, personally, don't think you sounded rude. Nothing wrong with being matter-of-fact and just coming right out with what you feel you have to say. <3


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

i now have $11.25 saved... i watched my bbrother.. funnest time ever!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Besides babysitting, you can also offer to do chores around the house like washing the dishes, doing the laundry, vacuuming, and just in general keeping the house clean or help with dinner. I remember I used to get $20/week as an allowance. But since I'm 22 now, I don't get that but I do have a job so . It also help prove to your parents that you can help around the house and in time you can learn to cook as well.  Good luck!


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

Amy1024 said:


> Besides babysitting, you can also offer to do chores around the house like washing the dishes, doing the laundry, vacuuming, and just in general keeping the house clean or help with dinner. I remember I used to get $20/week as an allowance. But since I'm 22 now, I don't get that but I do have a job so . It also help prove to your parents that you can help around the house and in time you can learn to cook as well.  Good luck!


i have tried.... she just says we will see but i dont always ask her again because we are low on money one day in the week every two weeks.  i love cooking.. i try to act professtional when i make something no matter what it is. :lol:


----------

